# telestial "lite" SIM card for Europe vs. Mobal?



## elaine (Jul 31, 2008)

I as going to order a Mobal phone, then saw this telestial "lite" Sim card which allows free incoming calls in UK, Spain, France, Italy and $.99 minute outgoing.  I was going to get the $39 "lite" SIM card and phone.  Has anyone used this?  Any complaints? Is Mobal THAT much better?  Mobal rates are double ($1.95) and only free incoming in UK.


----------

